# How long does it roughly take to do a full interior clean in part of a full valet ?



## Jody 4444 (Mar 12, 2009)

I am asking this question because i struggle to get the interior finished in the time i have and was wondering if i was doing to good of a job just for a full valet (not detail), but its a full valet so its got to be very clean, so im asking how long other people spend on the inside. :thumb:
CHEERS Jody


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

depends what its like to start with, but if i'm wet vacing the mats as well then around two hours for me.


----------



## Craig (Dec 27, 2005)

Same here, I average around 2 - 2.5 hours for a normal family size car but obviously that can vary depending on condition.


----------



## adam87 (Dec 11, 2008)

For a full valet people would expect everything doing on the inside, stains removed from carpets, mats and seats where possible, all trim cleaned inc. ashtrays, doorpockets etc.. proper hoover, dusted, all glass cleaned. Can take a while if it's bad, although once you get into a routine it becomes easier.

can take anything from half an hour for a 2 seat sports car up to 2 - 3 hours for a 7 seat MPV.


----------



## Jody 4444 (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks for the replys people, i have got to cut time down some where, i seem to be trying to get every last bit of sand and grime out of the car but am slowly starting to realize that it isn't gonna happen (well not in the time i have) also i seem to get all the cars with manky headlining which sometimes take a long time. But i will carry on and do the best i can. :thumb:


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

depends what set up you got and how well you work, i could turn that around in 3-4 hours on a normal hatch.


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

also find it easier if they have leather interior - doesn't take as long to clean and protect them as it does to extract mining stains etc from fabric seats - seems to not matter how old the car is if you have a decent wet vac it pulls out some rotten muck

Take aslong as you need, the longer you spend now - may keep more folk coming back


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Jody 4444 said:


> Thanks for the replys people, i have got to cut time down some where, i seem to be trying to get every last bit of sand and grime out of the car but am slowly starting to realize that it isn't gonna happen (well not in the time i have) also i seem to get all the cars with manky headlining which sometimes take a long time. But i will carry on and do the best i can. :thumb:


it depends on the tools used too, a good powerful suction vac will be a great assistance, my domestic electrolux has been fine remember to keep the filters and pipes clean for maximum effect , I can do a minging interior with a steam clean in around 2hrs and the vac tools will also play a big part too, long thin crevice tool, rotary beat brush and long hose so you dont have to move the vac around, electrolux offer a KIT01 , I'm sure other manufacturers offer car kits for their units too :thumb:


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

james b said:


> depends what set up you got and how well you work, i could turn that around in 3-4 hours on a normal hatch.


I am with James on this one.

If it is a customers car it would take me 3 to 4 hours to do a proper job:thumb:

As mine is kept up together regularly takes about an hour


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

i can do a PROPER JOB  in 2-3 hours.


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

ryanuk said:


> i can do a PROPER JOB  in 2-3 hours.


Ah but you have got talent mate


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

Planet Man said:


> Ah but you have got talent mate


thanks very much :lol:


----------

